# Eye of the Tempest



## amethal (May 14, 2008)

I haven't been able to download Eye of the Tempest from RPG Now.

Has anyone else been having problems with this?


----------



## Morrus (May 14, 2008)

Could you explain what the problem is so I can ask them to look into it?


----------



## Rugult (May 14, 2008)

I know that RPGNow was down for maintenance last night.  Maybe it was related to that?

Or maybe the giant living airship just doesn't love you?


----------



## amethal (May 14, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Could you explain what the problem is so I can ask them to look into it?



It downloaded very slowly (although the fault could be at our end) and then stopped at some arbitrary point and told me it had finished.

Today, its not letting me even get that far, but they now have an error message on their site so its not just my problem at the moment. I'm hoping that when its back up I'll be able to download.


----------



## amethal (May 15, 2008)

It downloaded fine today.

Forget I mentioned it


----------

